# Sense 2.1 camera



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Bolted down.....


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lolwut?

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

I'll bite. What are you talking about

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

LOL it got deleted, well I was looking for a sense 2.1 camera apk or a place I could download one w/o the whole ROM

BOLTED DOWN.....


----------

